# Willington Cooling Towers, Derbyshire, January 2015



## Wakey Lad (Jan 1, 2015)

The Willington Power Station was established in the 1950’s as a coal fired plant. In 1990 it was bought by National Power after the privatization the UK electricity market. By 1998, the Willington Power Station was closed. After the end of National Power in 2001, when the company became de-merged, many of the power plants owned by National Power were demolished. Though defunct and discontinued the Willington Power Station cooling towers still remain but not much else of the site.

Today the site is marked to possibly become a large residential development. Plans for future construction are constantly met with opposition from locals, due to the proximity of the site to the River Trent’s flood plain.

During the time of its eventual closure in the 1990’s a pair of peregrine falcons nested in one the plants cooling towers and was largely publicized.
































Thanks for looking​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice. Always wanted to see these for myself. Nice images esp in B&W


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice set of shots. Love no 4 especially.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 1, 2015)

Really suits B+W. Cracking little set there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2015)

Splendid set of images, are the the Falcons still around?


----------



## mookster (Jan 1, 2015)

Really like this place, somewhere I happily return to given the chance - you never get the true enormity of them until you are stood beside them.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 1, 2015)

Never tire of seeing photos of this place
Nicely done


----------



## Mr beady (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice one you forgot about the rabbit though.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 1, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Splendid set of images, are the the Falcons still around?



Think they are long gone fella


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Nice one you forgot about the rabbit though.



You mean that rabbit who's life we saved - And you selflessly gave your coat to rescue it too. Your are a good un deep down


----------



## odeon master (Jan 1, 2015)

great set of photos of the towers, very arty, best shots i've seen of these.


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

Amazing shots, would happily have any one of those on my wall!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 17, 2015)

Really nice set. I love # 2 and # 4.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 23, 2015)

Brilliant. I've seen so many photos of this place, but not as good as what folk on here take... Love this place. You've done in some great justice, and that second shot with the plane in the sky...... Brilliant


----------

